# Health Concerns



## Amarose (Jul 25, 2011)

So for a while I've been having health concerns, but I can't do anything about it because I have no insurance nor any money.

Among these concerns is rapid hair thinning, loss, and breakage. I thought this was a protein issue or an environment issue, or even just a plain hair issue. But I checked if dairy products have protein (as I consume plenty of dairy) and it does, so I'm getting enough protein it seems, with all the dairy, turkey and chicken products. So then I thought, maybe it's an environment issue since I went from my hometown to another town for college, but I'm back in my hometown and no change. And last was a plain old hair and scalp issue, such as dandruff or dry scalp. Got shampoo and conditioner for that stuff, nothing. So I don't know why my hair is getting thin at the young age of 19/20 (my mom has thin hair, but I doubt it would get so thin at such a young age). This is alarming because my hair used to be so thick, think Hermione Granger in the first Harry Potter (my hair actually did look like hers).

There are also these little circular bumps on my skin. Three on my arm, one on one of my fingers and one on my knee. These started appearing in fifth grade with just the one on my finger, and they never go away. They don't hurt, they don't itch. Sometimes you can flake skin from them, sometimes not. I don't know what they are. Here







(sorry, not trying to be gross).

And then I'm usually feeling tired, but I figured that's boredom or sleeping too much.

Tightness in my throat that I've had for years, but then again I have problems with my nose O.O and my mom smokes, as much as I wish she wouldn't. This tightness sometimes makes me feel like I need to swallow a lot or need to take many deep breaths just to get enough air, even if I'm breathing just fine.

Muscle aches and pains, but arthritis runs in the family so I figured this and random swollen knees or ankles with redness were early signs of arthritis.

And last, sometimes chest pain. I actually have to pat on my chest, which makes it feel all vibratey when I finish patting it, just in hopes to make the chest pain go away. It's not unbearable, it's just annoying.



Please ask me anything that may help. I'm hoping to figure out what's going on, but like I said, I currently don't have the luxury of being able to see a doctor, nor do I want to go if there's nothing to be concerned about.


----------



## koalaroo (Nov 25, 2011)

My first step would be to see a physician or nurse practitioner, and to have them check for fibromyalgia, thyroid problems, and autoimmune disorders. Autoimmune testing can be expensive, and sometimes insurance will not pay for it. I've been fighting my insurance company over a $100.00 charge to test for rheumatoid arthritis.


----------



## koalaroo (Nov 25, 2011)

Oh, first have them check for symptoms of anemia, iron deficiency and vitamin B deficiencies. These are easier fixes. I realize you don't want to see the doctor, but if and when you can it would be good to have at least your iron levels and vitamin B levels checked. In the mean time, you could start a vitamin B regimen and see if that helps any of your symptoms.


----------



## Powder monkey (Jun 1, 2012)

This unfortunately does sound like something that you need to see a doctor about. It could be the signs of something more serious, and it's impossible to diagnose people on the internet.


----------



## android654 (Jan 19, 2010)

Powder monkey said:


> This unfortunately does sound like something that you need to see a doctor about. It could be the signs of something more serious, and it's impossible to diagnose people on the internet.


Agreed. This sounds and looks like something related to autoimmune disease. When it's multiple symptoms like this and they all appear serious on their own, there might not be one magic bullet to cure it all. I'm afraid a physician is probably the only one who'll be able to diagnose it properly.


----------



## Mr Canis (Mar 3, 2012)

Sounds like thyroid to me. Have it checked. Fortunately it's a cheap test and medication is cheap as well, if that is the problem.


----------



## emerald sea (Jun 4, 2011)

you don't need either insurance or lots of money to go to a public health clinic, if you're in the United States. basically what they do is charge you what you _can_ afford. some clinics are fully free, but you have to find a local one. you can look in the phonebook or Google search "free public health clinic" or "free community health clinic" (or something like that) with the name of your state or city to find one.

you can search for a "what you can afford" clinic in your area at this link:

HRSA - Find a Health Center - Search Page


----------



## possiBri (Jan 4, 2011)

JJ Yossarian said:


> Sounds like thyroid to me. Have it checked. Fortunately it's a cheap test and medication is cheap as well, if that is the problem.


Yup, that's what it sounds like to me, too.


----------



## Thalassa (Jun 10, 2010)

Wow it's like I was lead to this thread.
@Amarose 

Take L-Lysine. Lysine deficiency can cause hair loss, anemia, fatigue, AND adding more l-lysine will stimulate your thyroid (since people are suggesting this is a thyroid issue). Low lysine is connected to lowered thyroid function.

I think some people just don't process/absorb certain nutrients as well as other people do for various reasons. With some people it's calcium or lithium, with others it may be lysine, and still others may have problems with overall nutritional absorption in the first place.

Take l-lysine immediately, preferably in powdered form, and then set an appointment with a doctor.


----------



## Thalassa (Jun 10, 2010)

koalaroo said:


> Oh, first have them check for symptoms of anemia, iron deficiency and vitamin B deficiencies. These are easier fixes. I realize you don't want to see the doctor, but if and when you can it would be good to have at least your iron levels and vitamin B levels checked. In the mean time, you could start a vitamin B regimen and see if that helps any of your symptoms.


A lack of B vitamins could also be the culprit. Also low B and C vitamins inhibit the absorption and production of l-lysine in the body, as well as calcium.

I wonder, also, if she should eat bananas or drink coconut water for potassium, with her heart complaint.


----------



## Thalassa (Jun 10, 2010)

Well I just found the answer to my own question on the Internet why some people may have lower l-lysine than others:

"the yeast used in pastries and other baked goods interacts with table sugar and reduces amino acid levels. Gaby recommends cooking all foods at moderate temperatures, and avoiding processed foods and sweet goods in order to maintain adequate levels of L-lysine in the body."



It can also happen to vegans who don't eat enough soy or quinoa, as well as people who consume an excess of peanuts, chocolate, and refined grains that contain l-arginine, which can neutralize l-lysine.

Excessive alcohol consumption also strips your body of vitamins, especially B vitamins.


----------

